# De-motivational posters



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2007)

Use this: http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php

To create these:


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Use this: http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php
> To create these:


Warner Robins is the gateway to hell? I knew I had been to hell and back a couple of times, I just didn't realize it was so close.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2007)

Not mine, but oh so true.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2007)

This site has a batch of them.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 13, 2007)

I wanted to hang the 'Nepotism' one up in my office - "The only we promote more than family values, are family members".

Better taste prevailed.

(Too bad the IT Department blocks all of those good sites here, otherwise I would have posted the picture)

-Ray


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 13, 2007)

Inspiration

Genius is 1 percent inspiration and 99% perspiration, which is why engineers sometimes smell really bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Warner Robins is the gateway to hell? I knew I had been to hell and back a couple of times, I just didn't realize it was so close.


I spent a number of years there. It was hell.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my attempt:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ THAT IS FREAKIN' HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's another one:


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 14, 2007)

Dleg :bio:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Completely awesome Dleg !!!! :brickwall: 

JR


----------



## frazil (Jun 14, 2007)

LMAO, dleg! :brickwall:


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2007)

Contest: come up with a suitable motivational caption for this follow up image:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2007)

"well, it's not a monkey, but......."

"That Chili has my ass on FIRE"

"You should see what happens when I piss"


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh.... a MOTIVATIONAL caption... OK

ORGANIZATION

You figure out who's in charge, when you're the guy in the hot seat (or with the hot seat)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

*RECOGNITION*

Never be afraid to blow your own horn because nobody else is going to carry the torch for you.

On a side note: I hope the guy in the pic didn't end up like .... 



JR


----------



## Dleg (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent submissions so far... :appl:

^^ That guy's from the Guam Hash and his nickname is "Spazz", so I probably don't even have to tell you that he routinely ends up like that.

That was just one of many ass-launchings that night, too. Note that in the first picture he has a big-ass rocket in his butt, and in this one it's a Roman Candle. I would guess that the ass rocket hurts the most.

My submission:

SUCCESS

Comes from deep within


----------



## Hill William (Jun 15, 2007)

BLOW IT OUT YOUR ASS, TOUGH GUY!!!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 15, 2007)

*HINDSIGHT*

Need we say more?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ I'm not sure that one can be topped!

:suicide1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2007)

*-Motivation-*

Lighting the fire within


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^^ Wow !!!! 



JR


----------



## mbparksPE (Jul 24, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## Raanne (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL. I didn't make this one up - i saw it, but it made me laugh....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I found Fudgey's soulmate ....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

1 (4n p0$7 5nn% p0$73r$ 700 ...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't make this, butit's pretty funny...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 19, 2007)

That's why I'm glad I didn't check out EB.com until the week _after_ I took the exam...


----------



## frazil (Aug 19, 2007)

^ME too!!!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ Me, too. It would take much discipline not to be on EB.com. But, for those who are supposed to be studying, don't get trapped.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2007)

EB.com didn't _exist_ until the week after I took my exam.


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 20, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> EB.com didn't _exist_ until the week after I took my exam.


Well arent you just the hottest shit around. J/K.

I will say EB.com helped me tremendously in passing the FE. I was a nervous wreck and being able to hear from other engineers who have gone through it was priceless in keeping my confidence up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Ut oh ... someone is not satisfied with the level of customer care Uncle Sam is handing out ....

JR


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^ Actually I have had my battles with Tricare from my active duty + active reserve duty days. I was discharged from active duty to reserve with an ongoing medical ailment. I was told that when I reached my reserve duty station that I would receive follow-up care. Guess what happened? Yeah .. you know it. So there I was some schmoe that was unable to work either my reserve duty or a regular job because of a serious, debilitating medical ailment.

I contacted my senators office - Bob Graham at the time. He initiated a congressional investigation and not only got me the medical care that I needed but also provided me with backpay as if I were active duty during my convalescent leave at my next higher pay grade because I missed my promotion while on sick leave. :true:

I know there are people who fall in between the cracks when it comes to medical care - I was one of those poor souls. It is easy to point to a beauracratic system and say that it is uncompassionate or so inflexible as to help those with need, but I have also been on the receiving end when things were made right so I have no complaints.

I still have complications from time-to-time because of those medical problems, but I don't blame anyone or anything but genetics and the random course of events that lead to those problems. Uncle Sam and Tricare finally did right by me - in the end that is all you can really expect.

JR


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 21, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I still have complications from time-to-time because of those medical problems, but I don't blame anyone or anything but genetics and the random course of events that lead to those problems. Uncle Sam and Tricare finally did right by me - in the end that is all you can really expect.


I think we usually just hear about the things that go wrong, not the things that go right. Tricare is a large bureaucracy but I think it does a good job of resolving most "slips through the crack". I've had the occasional problem, but nothing that wasn't resolved quickly.

I do have a strange story, though. My wife was having surgery at a Naval Hospital to remove nose polyps - the procedure required general anesthesia and a special device that somehow chopped up the polyps into tiny bits that were then sucked them out. The surgery was supposed to last about three hours. After thirty minutes, the surgeon came out looking for me. He said they had a problem with this special device - it wasn't working and despite their best attempts to use the operator's manual, they couldn't fix it. So *I* had a decision to make. Did I want the doctor to just rip out the polyps with forceps (I guess this is the way they used to do it) or stop the surgery and try another day. I just stared at the Doctor for a few seconds and then asked how in the hell I was supposed to make such a decision without more information. The stall tactic worked! Out came some OR tech yelling "we fixed it, we fixed it!" Decision averted, and the surgery went fine after that. But I always wondered if they just forgot to plug the damn thing in.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the Che poster. But I don't get the "Goatse" one.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 22, 2007)

google it (but not from work, or in front of your kids)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2007)

Ron Jeremy was even shocked by goatse.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2007)

The only one that even comes close to that is fingerslam. Tubgirl and meatspin are pretty bad but nothing approaches goatse.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2007)

Check out the description on wikipedia if you want to get a better idea of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^ I am thinking based on the expression from the ladies below ... not a good thing. :true:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2007)

^ the one in the red looks like a girl I used to know.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you for the wikipedia hint. I am glad I went there first.

Boy, do I feel out of touch. It sounds like this is pretty well known.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2007)

Just made this...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Freon (Mar 18, 2008)

I am screwing this up.

Freon


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Mar 18, 2008)

Little I&amp;I problem? ^^^^


----------



## Brody (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Brody (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 15, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


>


Instant classic CW!!! :Locolaugh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 17, 2008)

^^GOOD ONE!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not mine, but still damn funny.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Freon (May 28, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## csb (May 28, 2008)

^ that's tough


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dleg (May 28, 2008)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 29, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Is he bathing in urine?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 29, 2008)

^^That's just how badazz the Yakuza are.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 29, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^That's just how badazz the Yakuza are.


It would also explain the smell.


----------



## csb (May 30, 2008)

okay, I sent along the common sense one and the guys in the office want to make up shirts


----------



## FusionWhite (May 30, 2008)

csb said:


> okay, I sent along the common sense one and the guys in the office want to make up shirts


The best part of the common sense one is that Dead Pool is my favorite superhero/villian of all time.


----------



## Brody (May 31, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


>



Those lobsters are both left clawed... what are the odds?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Brody said:


> Those lobsters are both left clawed... what are the odds?


Applying a little engineering logic, let's evaluate the odds ...

1. Let's assume the population of left-clawed lobsters mirrors left-handed people;

2. Let's assume a distribution of approximately 15% of the population would be left-clawed;

So, randomly taking two lobsters, and evaluating whether they would EXACTLY both be left-clawed:

= (0.15)*(0.15) = 0.0225 or 2.25% which can be expressed as odds of 43.4:1 against.



JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 31, 2008)

^^Another possibility:

Maybe neither one is left handed. They are both just trying to give the other lobster a fighting chance by using their "weak" claw.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 1, 2008)

good point flyer!

It's like two righties arm-wrestling with their lefts.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 2, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> Maybe neither one is left handed. They are both just trying to give the other lobster a fighting chance by using their "weak" claw.



shout out to Princess Bride?

Lobster one: Why are you laughing?

Lobster two: Because I know something that chu don't know.

Lobster one: rlyflag: , whats that?

Lobster two: I am not left clawed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Lobster One: Neither am I!

One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^ :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

Love that movie!

Inconceivable!!

JR


----------



## Sschell (Jun 2, 2008)

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

&lt;---- NERD!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> &lt;---- NERD!


Bigger nerd here, I have it on both the VHS and DVD.

My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father...prepare to die.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 2, 2008)

^that is possibly my favorite line from any movie ever.

Hello!

of course, my fiance hates the movie...


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 2, 2008)

Mawage. Mawage is wot bwings us togeder tooday.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 2, 2008)

FLYER... What did you sart???

&lt;---- passing blame and ignoring personal involvement


----------



## Sschell (Jun 2, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> I have it on both the VHS and DVD.


I can bridge the gap...

I have the laser disc!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2008)

Allright, I'll throw my hat in the ring...

Bye bye, boys! Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## BluSkyy (Jun 2, 2008)

frankly, I think the odds are slightly in your favor at hand to hand fighting.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 3, 2008)

&lt;in thick Yiddish accent&gt;

"Oy, Don't rush the Miracle Man; you get rotten miracles."

Not sure if that's a precise quote, but I use it all the time. My Yiddish is pretty pasty though.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't go into the Fire Swamp....Aren't u afraid of ROUS's....

You mean Rodents of Unusal Size....I don't think that they exist....!!!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jun 3, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father...prepare to die.


From ThinkGeek.com


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hockeyfan960 said:


> Don't go into the Fire Swamp....Aren't u afraid of ROUS's....
> You mean Rodents of Unusal Size....I don't think that they exist....!!!


You mean my backyard is the Fire Swamp???


----------



## Sschell (Jun 3, 2008)

STOP THAT RHYMING NOW, I MEAN IT!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> STOP THAT RHYMING NOW, I MEAN IT!


Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Sschell (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's my attempt to get this thread back on track:


----------



## jproctor6 (Jun 3, 2008)

The big question is if any of you prepared for the PE Exam by spending the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder?


----------



## Sschell (Jun 3, 2008)

ATTEMPT #2:


----------



## Freon (Jun 3, 2008)

jproctor6,

As a former Marine, I now feel compelled to have a glass of good whiskey in memory of the image on your avatar.

Freon

:winko:


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 3, 2008)

Pappy!


----------



## Brody (Jun 3, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Applying a little engineering logic, let's evaluate the odds ...
> 1. Let's assume the population of left-clawed lobsters mirrors left-handed people;
> 
> 2. Let's assume a distribution of approximately 15% of the population would be left-clawed;
> ...


I always heard it was about 1 in 11 or roughly 9%.

(.09)*(.09) = .0081 :deadhorse:


----------



## jproctor6 (Jun 5, 2008)

Freon said:


> jproctor6,
> As a former Marine, I now feel compelled to have a glass of good whiskey in memory of the image on your avatar.
> 
> Freon
> ...


Pappy was certainly "the man."

For a while I used that picture in the employee directory at work. It took a long time for HR to realize who it was.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## StructuralPoke (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## StructuralPoke (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## StructuralPoke (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine (Jun 9, 2008)

.


----------



## klk (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> .


That's just wrong .....

WHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I had to let it out. :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadly it is true


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2008)

This is for you, squishles!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 21, 2008)

[/


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 21, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Holy crap...I think I have the issue of Nintendo Power that that picture came out of.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2008)

Inspired by the latest twists in the '08 elections.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know if these are actually de-motivational posters or not... but they're funny and I didn't know where else to put them!


----------



## StructuralPoke (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Sadly it is true


Actually ...

My fortune cookie over the weekend said, "The best years of your life have NOT yet been lived."

I will send it to you my friend. 

JR


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 2, 2008)

StructuralPoke said:


>


OMG that is funny


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine (Sep 23, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## roadwreck (Sep 30, 2008)

Road Guy said:


>


Hey now! The guy on the right seems very familiar...

...pic below was my old avatar


----------



## sehad (Sep 30, 2008)

Who is that guy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Papa Giorgio ??

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Hey now! The guy on the right seems very familiar...


That's exactly what I thought when I saw it.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 30, 2008)

Fuggedaboutit youse guys. That's my dad. He loved that speedo.

He loved that cross too and was still wearing it when they pulled him up from the bottom of the bay.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## DVINNY (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## rwbailey21 (Oct 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2008)

Ohhhh, that is just awful.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


>


I think I'm going to hell because I laughed at that...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


>


Hey! I remember that day...at least I'm wearing my helmet! (I think I'm the one to the right of the car)

*Note: Sarcasm to my avatar intended


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 2, 2008)

DVINNY said:


>


Foreshadowing, DV?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2008)

OUCH!

LOL


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 15, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## awdturboiv (Oct 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2008)

Suit up!


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 16, 2008)

I've never watched the show that the line comes from (How I Met Your Mother), but I saw this in a buddy's office and then went surfing for it online. There I learned everything I ever needed to know about Awesomeness, including Suiting Up.

You'll have to excuse me now; I need to go practice some Legendary Awesome...wait for it...ness.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2008)

I fully admit stealing the line from that show. I like the show a lot, and Tivo it weekly, to watch post-exam.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## frazil (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Wolverine (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope I am not re-posting... Came across a bunch of demotivational posters...


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#2.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#3.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#4.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#5.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

$6. MY FAVORITE...

Raise your hand if you agree with this....


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#7. How true..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ Wow!! #3 and #7 #6 are keepers! 

JR


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#8.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#9.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

#10.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 18, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Wow!! #3 and #7 are keepers!
> JR


I sent #3 to my wife...and she agreed!!!


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2008)

I work for #6, so I have to agree with #2


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 18, 2008)

I work for #2, so I have to agree with #6


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ DITTO


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2008)

You have to wonder who's the host and who's the parasite.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a circular argument.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Wolverine said:


>


And here I thought adamantium claws were the coolest weapon ever, Weapon X.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2008)

A good light saber would slice those claws right off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2008)

It may be heresy, but I always thought light sabers were stupid. I never understood why someone just didn't shoot them with a laser pistol (a la Indy).


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It may be heresy, but I always thought light sabers were stupid. I never understood why someone just didn't shoot them with a laser pistol (a la Indy).


Because only a Jedi Knight was able to use a light saber and a laser pistol was uncivilized. Besides that the script said so, except when the Emperor ordered to execute order 666.

Come on VT...where are you. I need some help here.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> Because only a Jedi Knight was able to use a light saber and a laser pistol was uncivilized. Besides that the script said so, except when the Emperor ordered to execute order 666.
> 
> Come on VT...where are you. I need some help here.


Also, the Jedi Knights had mad skilz, and could bat a laser blast out of their way using the light saber.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 19, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Also, the Jedi Knights had mad skilz, and could bat a laser blast out of their way using the light saber.


That is what I am talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like that term....mad skilz...

Thanks FLB.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark Knight said:


> That is what I am talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like that term....mad skilz...
> Thanks FLB.


Star Wars fan here as well. Happy to help.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 19, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Star Wars fan here as well. Happy to help.


May the force be with you my friend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It may be heresy, but I always thought light sabers were stupid. I never understood why someone just didn't shoot them with a laser pistol (a la Indy).


Young fool. Only now, at the end, do you understand. Your feeble spam is no match for the power of the dark mods. You have paid the price for your lack of vision. Now, young SkyWorley, you will die.

Light sabers are far better than your typical blaster. A Jedi uses the Force to control it precisely as opposed a blaster which is much more random and inaccurate (see the Storm Troopers).

You can use it to fight a duel, repel blaster file, you can throw it, you can cut through objects with it, etc.

And as DK said, only a Jedi could use a light saber proficiently, so it wouldn't do much good in someone else's hands.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It may be heresy, but I always thought light sabers were stupid. I never understood why someone just didn't shoot them with a laser pistol (a la Indy).


Or you could always go with the laser cat option. :vadar:


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh geez...

...can we please get this topic back on track and desist with the speculation of combat worthiness of fictional weapons.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

^Ay yi! No me gusta!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Really? I thought that one was pretty good!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Really? I thought that one was pretty good!


Believe me, I'm glad she is on a leash, but my eyes are still burning.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 19, 2008)

No good? How about this one?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 19, 2008)

Is she really wearing a black bra with a white shirt? I think I need to confiscate that from her...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 19, 2008)

I wonder if that couch is in the back of a filthy 70s van...


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 20, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Believe me, I'm glad she is on a leash, but my eyes are still burning.


Are we even sure that "she" is a "she"? Isn't that a goatee she's sportin'?


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 20, 2008)

jeb6294 said:


> Are we even sure that "she" is a "she"? Isn't that a goatse she's sportin'?


Here, I fixed that for you!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2008)

Nevermind. I've tried to post two amazing posters, but I can't get the link to work.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 17, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> No good? How about this one?


now I know what I want for Christmas...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2008)

^ That couch?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ That couch?


ZING !!

JR


----------



## Sschell (Dec 17, 2008)

there's a couch?

Edit: oh yeah... I mean the couch.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2008)

Courtsey of RG...My Christmas gift

Thanks fearless leader (I will get you for this)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 4, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 4, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Love that one


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not sure if this a repeat or not, but....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 5, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It may be heresy, but I always thought light sabers were stupid. I never understood why someone just didn't shoot them with a laser pistol (a la Indy).


Much like in Illinois and Wisconsin, the good guys in Star Wars could not get pistol permits.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Wolverine (Apr 20, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2009)

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2009)

Hope they've got a GREAT homeowners policy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


They divided by zero again, didn't they.


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> They divided by zero again, didn't they.


I'm afraid so.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Apr 29, 2009)

Road Guy said:


>


I passed a van on the highway this morning with the company name "Goetze Dental, serving your dental needs since..." I was unable to fully explain to my wife why I couldn't stop laughing other than just say "google Goatse."


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> ...I was unable to fully explain to my wife why I couldn't stop laughing other than just say "google Goatse."


That's grounds for divorce in most states.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 1, 2009)

The shunk one is hilarious...unless you are the parent who has to deal with two stinky kids.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Wow, that reminds me of my SIL's boyfriend.


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2009)

I think he plucks to break the unibrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2009)

+100 Star Wars


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Supe said:


> +100 Star Wars


Do I have to remind you that we've been through this? No such thing as a female storm trooper.

-100 Star Wars, +100 LOTR


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Do I have to remind you that we've been through this? No such thing as a female storm trooper.
> -100 Star Wars, +100 LOTR


It is my opinion that there is no stormtroopers period so if we're going to create imaginary ones, then I vote for the female variety.

+1000 Starwars, LOTR just sux.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Do I have to remind you that we've been through this? No such thing as a female storm trooper.
> -100 Star Wars, +100 LOTR


There's no such thing as Orcs, Ents, Wizards, Hobbits, or Elves. -infinity LOTR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to note that just because the storm trooper is wearing a breast plate with cups for boobs to reside, doesn't mean that said storm trooper is in fact a woman. It could be a drag storm trooper or a transexual storm trooper. For clarification, please watch Season 1 of "Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Charlie has Cancer".


----------



## cement (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for ruining that one


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Yeah, seriously. Who pissed in his Wheaties this morning?


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Yeah, seriously. Who pissed in his Wheaties this morning?


He must have run out of wifey points.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry dudes. You just never know these days.


----------



## cement (Jun 2, 2009)

this conversation has me wondering

if a hobbit woman has hairy feet, would it be safe to assume that the carpet matches the drapes?


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2009)

cement said:


> this conversation has me wondering
> if a hobbit woman has hairy feet, would it be safe to assume that the carpet matches the drapes?


Don't you mean if the area rug matches the carpet matches the drapes?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 2, 2009)

I was thinking more like the door mat, matches the carpet, matches the drapes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Change in subject, since I started this stupidity...

BOOBS! :Banane20:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

OK here you go!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 3, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 3, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 8, 2009)

*[SIZE=12pt]North Korea May Seek 'Good Will Gesture' in Talks Over Jailed Journalists[/SIZE]*

TV reporters Laura Ling and Euna Lee were sentenced to 12 years in a North Korean labor prison. With the sentence, the likelihood seemed to increase that the prisoners would be used as pawns in the ongoing standoff between North Korea and its neighbors and the West.

_AGM-154 Joint Standoff Weapon_

AGM-154 JSOWThe AGM-154 Joint Standoff Weapon (JSOW) is the product of a joint venture between the United States Navy and Air Force to deploy a standardized medium range precision guided weapon, especially for engagement of defended targets at ranges outside that of standard anti-aircraft defenses, thereby increasing aircraft survivability and minimizing friendly losses


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

This one is for Wolverine ....





JR


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 26, 2009)

^^^

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Great!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## TouchDown (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 26, 2009)

Any Hunter S. Thomson fans?


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 26, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Dleg (Jun 26, 2009)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> Any Hunter S. Thomson fans?


Right here!

Good one.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2009)

^those are all great!


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## TouchDown (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ Excellent.....

(except they don't go into veins.... just sayin')


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Excellent.....
> (except they don't go into veins.... just sayin')


Did you also note the grammatically incorrect 'your' .... just sayin' +1 ....

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 26, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Did you also note the grammatically incorrect 'your' .... just sayin' +1 ....
> JR


not at first and veins is misspelt too.


----------



## cement (Jul 26, 2009)

and what's wrong with being carrot top?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2009)

I just took this photo at a project about 2 miles from my office. Luckily, it is not our project. Hello, OSHA?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 5, 2009)

I e-mailed that to a buddy of mine. He had to investigate those incidents because the operators invariably claimed equipment failure.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww, isn't that cute? The big shovel is helping the little shovel.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 5, 2009)

It's like a children's book, ain't it?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 5, 2009)

TouchDown said:


>



I laughed until I had to pee!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good distraction frees us from emotional pain. Bad distraction gives us mouth full of wiz.

Now Stinkmop!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 5, 2009)

TouchDown said:


>


I'm not sure why, but this may be my favorite "demotivational" poster yet. It just captures the exact opposite of the typical "motivational" poster - an animal with a shitty attitude.

Kind of captures how I feel right now, too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Kind of captures how I feel right now, too.


How about I try to help you on your Friday .... to lift your mood just a tad ....





JR


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


>



Where do you find this stuff? This is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2009)

A good magician never reveals his secrets...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 6, 2009)

jregieng said:


> How about I try to help you on your Friday .... to lift your mood just a tad ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's one of the storm trooper that Dleg and DV wanted to have sex with.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 6, 2009)

^at the same time? in a row?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 6, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> A good magician never reveals his secrets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

JR


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 15, 2009)

You forgot someone.


----------



## PE-ness (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2009)

Family planning:


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 17, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> You forgot someone.


I've been there...there is actually a Metropolis in southern Indiana. If it wasn't for the Superman thing it would be one of a dozen other little crap hole towns in that area.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> I've been there...there is actually a Metropolis in southern Indiana. If it wasn't for the Superman thing it would be one of a dozen other little crap hole towns in that area.


I wouldn't limit your characterization of crap whole towns to just southern Indiana ... take Gary for instance.

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2012)

GO MOUNTAINEERS !!!

:wv:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm surprised his legs weren't broken.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 17, 2012)

No need, they just tossed him onto a burning couch.


----------



## willsee (Jan 17, 2012)

jeb6294 said:


> QUOTE (ElCid03 @ Aug 15 2009, 09:06 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southern Illinois

Right across the river from Paducah, KY


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, so we have officially determined there is a Metropolis. Can we move on now?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't look at me...I haven't mentioned anything about it in more than 2 years.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, but you started it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

LOTR +1E06


----------

